# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Foto per te qeshur Nr.2

## J@mes

Postoni fotot gazmore  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Oni_11111

I shkreti uomo ragno

----------


## J@mes

Tema e pare e arriti limitin e caktuar, per rezultat moderatoret i futen drynin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## J@mes

Pa koment...

----------


## Auroraa

jo disa funny pictures.

----------


## J@mes

C'fare pune te veshtire qe paskan dhe keto...

----------


## J@mes

Kercim Hip-Hop!

----------


## J@mes

Hajde po deshe laj turit tek ky lavaman  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## J@mes

Bebat...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lan

> Postoni fotot gazmore


jo keq sa per fillim!?

----------


## Clauss

10 g e r ma

----------


## J@mes

Pa koment...

----------


## J@mes

Pa koment... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## J@mes

Kjo femer di te vej pikat mbi "i"  :pa dhembe:

----------


## J@mes

Ngjarje e madhe familjare!

----------


## Auroraa

J@ms Douglas- shume fotot e forta. Me pelqyen.

----------


## land

Kush e di si mund te jet kjo kur ben dashuri

----------


## brandon

Je i madh James Douglas Morrison , kam patur edhe une disa po s di ku i kam lene, po i gjeta do ti sjell.

----------


## Altin1

me falni pak, po tani e kam radhen une :djall i fshehur: 

p.s. J@mes Douglas, po pres per ate foton ta postosh :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Altin1



----------

